# Trippy Trance Video



## greenleaftoker (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UsuVTRaglY 

Spark one, and watch this.. I guarantee you you'll continue starin at that screen for minutes after its over lol.


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd say that wasn't really all that trippy, but fucking awesome. Above and Beyond and Oceanlab have been putting out great music now for quite a while. They're both recognized as some of the best trance artists/dj's in the world. Great choice!

If that's the first you've heard of any of their music, I'd STRONGLY urge you to keep checking more of their stuff out. 

+rep


----------



## greenleaftoker (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol yeah it was the first song I heard of theirs, but seconds later I downloaded their album - Tri State  lol..


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 8, 2009)

greenleaftoker said:


> Lol yeah it was the first song I heard of theirs, but seconds later I downloaded their album - Tri State  lol..


Check out their Anjunabeats 100, Volume 5, and Volume 6! Miracle is on Six (at least one version of it) Every one of them is awesome. Trust me on this, I'm a professional fan at this stuff...lol.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 9, 2009)

yup, a&b/oceanlab is some of the best trance out imo. One of my faves
[youtube]vv484hQbmks[/youtube]


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^Straight up! The rest of the world and SOME of America is tuned in. Great track! I've used it in a few different sets lately, and it still never gets old. I also really dig Cosmic Gate feat. Denise Rivera's "Body of Conflict".

This is one of my all time favorite mixes of tracks from a party off youtube. This was at Nocturnal last year in Sept? in San Bernardino.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_39EwLSCTr0


----------



## greenleaftoker (Apr 10, 2009)

Deep Dish is pretty sickkk tooooo


----------



## dannyking (Apr 13, 2009)

Above and Beyond??? When will you americans learn what trance is???
Your country gave us BT after all.

[youtube]gkPJX0TxZwI[/youtube]

[youtube]a6ysEhh0rro[/youtube]


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, please do enlighten us dannyking. What genre is above and beyond? Hard *trance* perhaps? Its pretty unimportant to me, its still good music.


----------



## dannyking (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry to be an ass, I'm like that about music. My passion. sorry.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 14, 2009)

dannyking said:


> Sorry to be an ass, I'm like that about music. My passion. sorry.


Its cool, no worries.


----------

